# Name this Strain



## Orcaman (Aug 17, 2013)

Here is the girl I have been foruming else were. This is a Motarebal TNT a mish mash of  Moms used- pre-98 Bubba kush,5K OG kush, SR-71 purple kush, SourBubble,Erkle/headband,Cheese,pacific G-13,G-13/HP,Lemon thai,Grape stomper,Purple Elephant,Funk/SourOG, Funk/Headband,StrawberryDiesel,GreatWhiteShark,LA Pure kush,theWhite,Herijuana ,PrisonerofWar and Purple #1. Males use- G-13/HP,AlohaWhiteWidow,Lemon thai,Herijuana and Purple #1.

Here she is on day 34 bloom, day 84 from sprout. We call her Blondie based on her blonde seed color. She seems to be very sativa. Smelling of menthol at this time.

View attachment 207943


View attachment 207944


View attachment 207945


View attachment 207946


----------



## Irish (Sep 6, 2013)

how about 'G-Nasty'?   

love mota's work...rock on orca...


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 6, 2013)

Elephant Seal team six widow maker...  lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 7, 2013)

Looking great.  Beautiful color.  However, I would not call her "very sativa".  The leaves are not really that skinny and she does not have the willowy stretchy growth that pure sativa and heavily dominant sativas get.  From the plant structure, I am thinking you probably have more of a hybrid that is not either sativa or indica dominant.  

How did you get all those moms and dads into one plant?

Looking forward to hearing how she smokes.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Irish (Sep 8, 2013)

the male part is easy. add all pollen into bag like shake n bake, :hubba: and let her fly in open pollination...the mom part is quite confusing...musta took five years...that's why I said 'G-Nasty'... 

that would be a 'poly-hybrid'...


----------



## Orcaman (Sep 8, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Looking great.  Beautiful color.  However, I would not call her "very sativa".  The leaves are not really that skinny and she does not have the willowy stretchy growth that pure sativa and heavily dominant sativas get.  From the plant structure, I am thinking you probably have more of a hybrid that is not either sativa or indica dominant.
> 
> How did you get all those moms and dads into one plant?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing how she smokes.


 
I cut her at day 55, About 10% amber. And the reason I call her very sativa is her growing stature. She put on a lot of stretch. Had to crop her to control height. Dehydrated a few buds when we cut her. She is so fruity with smell and taste. And she has a very uplifting sativa high. Plus those all those strains are not in this one plant. Motarebel said he just took a lot of old mixes and threw them in a bowl and bagged them up.


----------

